# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Hackers? Any Puzzle Pirates Hacks?

## JamieS

I was curious if any hackers had done, or would be willing to do, any kind of useful hack for Puzzle Pirates (Puzzle Pirates). I like the game, and would love to screw around with it.

Anyone got any ideas?

----------


## Marlo

YARGHH!!! i used to play Puzzys before wow  :Big Grin:

----------


## JamieS

XD Yeah I still play it, but not seriously, just for fun!

----------


## warsheep

Hehe, when I'm bored, i sometime play that game... Anyone who got any hacks for it? ><

(Or any idea on whats possible to hack at all?)

----------


## Snitch

It's java based. I suggest googling for it and not downloading any suspicious .exe's.

I still have my skull dagger and black galleon. Win!

Snitch

----------


## Razmataz

: | Not only I played it!? | :

----------


## Mr. Moose

I played this too :l was pretty addictive with those brick games etc,.. it was kinda fun

----------


## Zokmag

I played it before also! Accualy runescape pwnz puzzle pirates!
AND RUNESCAPE SUX!!

----------

